# Scenes from the Red Baron Movie.



## Wildcat (Oct 17, 2007)

Shots from the up coming "Red Baron" movie.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJghJNAjc1k_


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks to be pretty insane.... Cant wait to see it...


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 17, 2007)

I agree, I like the scene where the pilot shoots the flare gun at the balloon.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 17, 2007)

Yea pretty sharp....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 17, 2007)

*BIG BUTTER POPCORN, FRONT ROW SEATS AND BEER SMUGGLED IN MY WIFE'S PURSE!!! I'M THERE DUDE!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## evangilder (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh hell YEAH! I watched that trailer with my mouth wide open. My wife rolled here eyes and gave me that, "Here we go again" look.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 18, 2007)

very nice... it may make up for Flyboys!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 18, 2007)

We'll see comiso, its gonna have to be pretty frickin good to make up for that abortion...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 18, 2007)

Very cool. Looking foward to it. I think I will have to go and watch it in a German Theatre so that I can see it in German and dont have to smuggle a beer in lol: Joe).


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 18, 2007)

Dang, you can drink German Beer at those theatres in Germany!!! Looks like I'll be moving to Germany soon!!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 18, 2007)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Dang, you can drink German Beer at those theatres in Germany!!! Looks like I'll be moving to Germany soon!!!



DITTO!


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Oct 18, 2007)

I can't wait to see it...the trailer looked very nice...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks good, wil certainly try to catch it when it comes out.

Rote Baron, Der (2008)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 18, 2007)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Dang, you can drink German Beer at those theatres in Germany!!! Looks like I'll be moving to Germany soon!!!



I dont think there is a place in Germany where you can not drink beer (except for schools).


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 18, 2007)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Dang, you can drink German Beer at those theatres in Germany!!! Looks like I'll be moving to Germany soon!!!



There used to be, and maybe still are places back east and the south where u can watch a movie and drink beer.

They're called "Cinema Tavern"..

i used to go to the one in Biloxi


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 18, 2007)

Excellent!!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 20, 2007)

Looks great. Just hope the battle scenes aren't done in an artsy-fartsy way like "Pearl Harbor" was. Among my numerous gripes was the BoB scenes were hard to follow.


----------



## Concorde247 (Oct 20, 2007)

very impressive,

I didnt bother to go see the movie "flyboys" as the critics panned it so badly!

Its a shame there arent more films on the first world war. the last one that i saw really liked was "the Trench"

ok guys, a quick question: whats all your favourite WWI movies? 

Aces high, closely followed by The Blue max, are mine...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 20, 2007)

These were pretty good clips. Hope it comes my way soon.

Charles


----------



## david johnson (Oct 21, 2007)

'the critics panned it so badly'

chuckle...ususally (not always) a sign for me that it is alright.
music critics are seldom correct, movie critics are about that useless, too.

dj


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Oct 21, 2007)

Honestly, I think Flyboys had about as good acrobatics, but I think in even the few years since that movie the CGI has improved even more.


It looks really cool, and seeing albatrosses is also cool and differant. This time there won't be tons of Red Fokkers, and you see the Baron's differant planes instead.

I wonder if at the death moment, if they will show all the people opposing Red Baron shooting all at once. And then they will cut to a wounded Red Baron.


----------



## david johnson (Oct 21, 2007)

maybe he doesn't die in the movie...he elvis share a shack on the creek and eat donuts/chase chicks...they would both have an awesome 'score' total by now in that regard.

manfred will have a pet beagle named 'snoopy'.

i wonder why nobody hires me to produce movies??

dj


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Cdat88 (Oct 24, 2007)

Man....I thought this thread was about a pizza video..


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Oct 25, 2007)

LOL!!!

I wonder what Red Baron would like think about his own pizza?

Probably think the Italians were just playing jokes on him.


----------



## Flightcommander (May 24, 2008)

looks pretty awsome, does anyone actually know when it comes out in America? i really want to netflix it, but it is not on the list.


----------



## Trebor (May 24, 2008)

I dunno why everybod thought Flyboys was a crappy movie. I thought it was pretty damn good. anyways, I can't wait to see this movie!  there's not many WWI air movies out there. I'd actually like to see a movie about the Me 262. and Germany's secret weapons.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 26, 2008)

Me too. Dogfights on History Channel had the Me 262 in the Tuskagee Air Force Episode.

I just watch Von Ryan's Express on TV. Pretty cool. I watched the whole movie without realizing Frank Sinatra was the hero!


----------



## Trebor (May 26, 2008)

I haven't seen the Tuskegee episode yet. I have seen the lone P-51 sefending a flight of B-24s against 2 Me 262s, and a flight of Me 109s. the B-24's MAY have looked like a flight of the 44th Bomb group. I only saw a glimpse of their tails.


----------



## magnocain (Jul 5, 2008)

Is the Red Baron movie going to come out in the US, if so when?


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm not sure. 

Tom Cruise has a movie about WWII too, called "Valkerie," and it hasn't come out either.


----------



## Bigxiko (Jul 6, 2008)

awesome trailer
can´t wait to see the movie
it's a real match for the Flyboys


----------

